# Whats your Carp Chum of Choice??



## ShutUpNFish

Was gonna go down and hit the river for some carp this weekend...What do you river carp experts consider the best way to attract some carp into an area? I have always used canned corn, but was wondering if there was anything else you guys have had success with for chumming in carp.

Thanks guys!


----------



## samfishdyt

I usually chum with whatever I am fishing with, so if I use corn I'll chum with corn a little at a time, same with doughball. I like garlic powder on doughballs for some chumin'. I know some of the euro style guys can chime in and explain the metod feeder option. In fact I've been considering trying some of these methods myself.


----------



## ShutUpNFish

That wouldn't be conducive to my style of fishing....I'm drift fishing with a centerpin. The "method" feeder seems more still fishing based. But thank you much.


----------



## JSykes3

Yesterday me and a friend were out bass fishing a secret spot (that is actually public, but no one fishes but us). Every time we are there we see a bunch of carp, so yesterday I brought an extra pole. I ripped a piece of bread up and threw it out around the same spot. I put a piece on a single hook and somehow got it out there. About 10 minutes later carp started sucking down the pieces, along with my piece. I fought it for a good amount of time. Where I was fishing there is probably a 3 foot drop to the water, sadly I forgot to bring a net. When I went down to grab it my line snagged on a piece of metal on shore and snapped, fish gone. It was probably in the 20 lb.+ range. It was so disappointing. lol. Not sure if it would work in a river, but it might if you ball up the bread so that it sinks.


----------



## PolymerStew

If I'm fishing carp on the bottom I usually use corn

If I'm fishing them on the surface I like to use dry dog food. It floats a long time, the bluegills can't peck it apart, and the ducks don't try to eat it.


----------



## JSykes3

PolymerStew said:


> If I'm fishing carp on the bottom I usually use corn
> 
> If I'm fishing them on the surface I like to use dry dog food. It floats a long time, the bluegills can't peck it apart, and the ducks don't try to eat it.


Thanks, I'll have to try that. I was getting tired of the bluegills eating it.


----------



## JSykes3

Got these two today chumming with bread. Brought a net this time.


----------



## Bulldawg

A long time ago thats all I used to do was carp fish . Used to have a blast doing and also caught alot of fish . 

My carp bait was very simple and very effective . I would take two cans of whole kernal corn, drain all the juice , and put the corn in a tupperware container with a good sealable lid.

Then dump in a few cups of sugar , salt , and then a whole bottle of vanilla extract or even imitation vanilla extract will work . When not in use leave in sun to marinate !!! The stuff worked great and I also chummed with it , with good success. Good luck !


----------



## puterdude

Anise and wheaties in a doughball.them puppies will walk on water for it


----------

